# EMT training



## futurecop87

I would like to become an EMT what are some good schools or places to go to in Mass. Nothing to expensive and long.


----------



## csauce777

futurecop87 said:


> I would like to become an EMT what are some good schools or places to go to in Mass. Nothing to expensive and long.


It depends on what you consider expensive and long. Most EMT courses are similarly priced. I think the new fees are something like $850. They usually run up to 12 or 13 weeks I think. I went a decade ago so I'm not too sure now. Eastern Medical Educators runs courses, Northeastern Univ., Cape Cod Community College, BSC, etc.


----------



## Mass

Safety Program Consultants in Taunton, MA is a good school.


----------



## misconceived

Go to Boston EMS if it's feasible. Capt. Scarna is an excellent instructor.

When I did my Practical Exam a few years back all the students from our class were prepared very well.... All the students that came to our site from Bunkerhill were dazed & confused.


----------



## 94c

futurecop87 said:


> I would like to become an EMT what are some good schools or places to go to in Mass. Nothing to expensive and long.


there's a short version where you get a box of band-aids and hit the streets.


----------



## Guest

94c said:


> there's a short version where you get a box of band-aids and hit the streets.


A.K.A. the "first responder" portion of the police academy, except the band-aids are replaced with the cop's first-aid kit.....a pile of Dunkin' Donuts napkins.


----------



## BSP268

northeastern


----------



## Sgt K

Whenever possible, I strongly suggest the Boston EMS program. The instructors have actually been on scenes and know first hand of what they speak. Many other programs have well intentioned instructors that have the same scene experience as their students.......zero.....but they do have the scanner, firefighter jean pullover, and plenty of stories! As always stay healthy and safe.


----------



## O-302

http://www.emstraininginc.com/


----------



## Sgt K

O-302,

Mea Culpa! I was thinking purely of the Boston area and my prior employment at Boston EMS. Didn't think to mention Shaun Dean and his excellent program. He has years of legitimate street experience and teaches very well.


----------



## Guest

Boston EMS hold a class in August and January. It about $650.00 including books and materials. It meets on Monday and Wednesday evenings and some Saturdays.

Go to there web site for complete info.


----------



## Section12

If you are around the New Bedford area at all, I HIGHLY recommend South Coast Training in Fairhaven. I got my license from there last year. $650 including books. Instructors are very knowledgable working for the town's EMS and include real world scenarios and stories.

http://southcoasttraining.com/

PM me if you want more info


----------



## jz7384

I've asked ton of people and most have said Shaun Dean is the best and most experienced teacher they've dealt with. You're really not going to find a quick or cheap way around this EMT thing. To be honest I'd stick with First Responder. The last thing you need is to be an EMT and have that extra liability over your head on calls


----------



## Sgt K

"To be honest I'd stick with First Responder."

Why?

"The last thing you need is to be an EMT and have that extra liability over your head on calls"

Extra liability? Please explain.


----------



## jz7384

Just to start off I'm using my buddy's Screenname and will be getting my own account soon. 

I should have said that it was just my personal opinion. The reason I said that was from my experience and talking to other officers that have their EMT, that it's always good to have the extra training however with extra responsibilities comes extra liability. Thats obviously coming from a completely selfish point of view. I can do my job well and as a first responder give the needed medical attention but for the same reason I wouldn't work for an ambulance company I don't want to be an EMT. People are just too sue happy, especially when it comes to medical services.


----------



## stm4710

There is no "short" or "long" one. You have to attend all 140 hours as required by the DOT. Depends on how you spilt it up.


----------

